# LOOKING FOR A SPONCER



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

HI MY NAME IS VICTOR IM LOOKING FOR A SPONCER TO HELP ME OUT WITH THE INTERIOR IF ANY ONE CAN DO IT LET ME KNO I WANNA GO ORANGE AND WHITE OR ST8 UP ORANGE LMK ASAP 
















THIS IS A BLACK MAGIC EQUIP VEHICLE 
I ALSO HAVE MANY SPONCERS ON MY TRUCK ALL IM MISSING IS A INTERIOR ONE
:biggrin: 
HERES A VID OF THE TRUCK GETTING DOWN IN LONG BEACH 2 WEEKAGO
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZeEOT7rmGc


----------



## 94roadmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

id do it if i were there


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94roadmaster_@Nov 22 2007, 02:12 AM~9280360
> *id do it if i were there
> *


where u at :biggrin:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Nov 21 2007, 11:25 PM~9279289
> *HI MY NAME IS VICTOR IM LOOKING FOR A SPONCER TO HELP ME OUT WITH THE INTERIOR IF ANY ONE CAN DO IT LET ME KNO I WANNA GO ORANGE AND WHITE OR ST8 UP ORANGE LMK ASAP
> 
> 
> ...



sponsor to wrap a truck?...


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

WHATS THAT ALL I WANT TO DO IS THE INTERIOR


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Nov 22 2007, 01:54 PM~9282202
> *WHATS THAT ALL I WANT TO DO IS THE INTERIOR
> *


HEY HOMIE, I WOULD SAY TALK WITH CHERYL. SHE GOT THE HOOK UP ON SPONSORSHIP, AND SHE CAN SHOW YOU HOW TOO PUT TOGETHER A PORFOLIO.


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 22 2007, 12:14 PM~9282321
> *HEY HOMIE, I WOULD SAY TALK WITH CHERYL.  SHE GOT THE HOOK UP ON SPONSORSHIP, AND SHE CAN SHOW YOU HOW TOO PUT TOGETHER A PORFOLIO.
> *


ALRIGHT BIG DOG PM ME ON SOME INFO


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

Sponsor


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Nov 27 2007, 05:20 AM~9314980
> *Sponsor
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

:0 ttt


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

not to be rude, but why put nice interior in a circus truck? Circus shit is constantly beat on and such.
It looks like its doing what it was built to do though


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Dec 7 2007, 11:05 AM~9397158
> *not to be rude, but why put nice interior in a circus truck? Circus shit is constantly beat on and such.
> It looks like its doing what it was built to do though
> *


not true big dog im putting chrome undies and a system in it its built to stay!


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 13 2007, 08:41 PM~9449168
> *TTT
> *


x2 whats crackin taco


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Dec 17 2007, 07:33 PM~9472635
> *x2 whats crackin taco
> *


TTT


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

bump bump bump for OJ's murderin ass


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Dec 10 2007, 05:36 PM~9420012
> *not true big dog im putting chrome undies and a system in it its built to stay!
> *


 :wow: That will look good. :thumbsup: Good luck.


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 27 2007, 07:29 PM~9545599
> * :wow: That will look good. :thumbsup: Good luck.
> *


x2 hopefully


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

TTT ITS BEEN A MIN


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

i love them mitsus, not really nissans or b2200 just mitsus good luck homie


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

TTT................ FOR TRYING TO GET FREE SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Jan 30 2008, 02:30 PM~9823421
> *TTT................ FOR TRYING TO GET FREE SHIT :biggrin:
> *


TTT................FOR BEING THE DUMB ASS WHO POSTED


----------

